# cleanin your honey oil for smooth perfection



## MR.Budder (Feb 12, 2010)

k asuming you noe how to make honey oil im going to tell u trick called water washin 





have your honey oil hard by placing it in the freezer for 10-20 min for the best result have your water as pure as possible boiling, filtering and leaving it out for 24 hour will all better the result now use the water which u have perpared nd pour onto the oil swishing it back and forth u with see a very thin layer raise to the top of the water which would be the waste get rid of it nd do it one more time then re cook ur oil for smooth perfection 



happy toking


----------



## jberry (Feb 12, 2010)

nice, i always wash my oil with distilled water too, but people always said i was trippin lol... i never figured to let it sit and remove the layer which im sure works better than just rinsing it several times like i do. i will try your method next time, but just swishing it with clean water and draining it seemed to improved the taste imo... tap water makes it worse imo bcuz of the minerals and other junk thats in it.

i also tried some washing techniques with 99% alcohol with mixed results but
anyhow, thanks for sharing, sometimes a little experimenting pays off.


----------



## turbo diesel (Feb 12, 2010)

hope this question dosnt get me flamed but what is honey oil? is it from honey sorry if i seem stupid just never herd of it


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 12, 2010)

turbo diesel said:


> hope this question dosnt get me flamed but what is honey oil? is it from honey sorry if i seem stupid just never herd of it


 

it very potent gold marijuana oil around 65 -80 percent thc levels

its called honey cuz of how sweet nd gold it is usally made from butane


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 12, 2010)

yah np jberry im glad others can enjoy the magik of cleAN asss smoke


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> why would you need to "clean it"?
> 
> i'm confused.


 

nothng to be confused about brother its just about having the smoothess smokee possible

as much as u think honey oil cant get smoother it can lol 

try it out sometime it not to much effort nd te result are mind bogAling



ps how do u get repin ???


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> what are you going on about? i have been making honey for years. mine is already clean. maybe if you didn't use 99 cent butane.
> 
> in fact i made some yesterday, wanna see it?


i use colbri nd yes imsure it amazingly clean but just try it out man ull see a diffrence cant mix with water but some impurities can they float to the top of the water nd u get rid of it


nd yes i would like to see ur oil


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone here know about marijuanas top extract budder not butter but budder


----------



## HoLE (Feb 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you are trippin, ... View attachment 712581 View attachment 712582 View attachment 712583 View attachment 712584 View attachment 712585


 
lmao,,thats what ya did the other night right in the middle of I'm ON FIRE!!,,,,,hahahahaha,,nice


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 12, 2010)

instead of haten try it nd just cuz im new to the site nd it says stranger on my name thing doesnt mean i dont noe what im talkin about 


ur here to learn try it trust also have u ever made budder not butter


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 12, 2010)

my budder if u know what thats is 98.somthing percent pure thc


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 12, 2010)

fdd2 do u use glasss extractor or bottle of coke extractor
lol


----------



## jeebuscheebus (Feb 12, 2010)

MR.Budder said:


> k asuming you noe how to make honey oil im going to tell u trick called water washin and or steam clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your terrible grammar, spelling and sentence structure make it hard to comprehend what you are saying.

Do you KNOW what I'm saying?


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 12, 2010)

jeebuscheebus said:


> Your terrible grammar, spelling and sentence structure make it hard to comprehend what you are saying.
> 
> Do you KNOW what I'm saying?


 
im not here for english classs u goof i could care less about proper grammer


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 12, 2010)

1. dont fight with fdd. dont mater if your right or wrong it will end bad for you
2. are you saying use the water now at this step or after you scrap it all up


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 12, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> 1. dont fight with fdd. dont mater if your right or wrong it will end bad for you
> 2. are you saying use the water now at this step or after you scrap it all up


 
thx bro yah let it harden abit then use clean water distalled or filterd right on top of the oil swish it around nd u see a very thin layer of somthing on top of the water its kinda see thro u see it near a light better


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 12, 2010)

not a bad idea i can see this washing away some of the excess butain 
it dont look like it will hurt the hash


----------



## dangledo (Feb 12, 2010)

mrbudder-
no worries. some people clearly have way to much time, and just love to hate. forget them. 
+rep to you, as my brothers did this in the early 90's, for the same reason. Im not sure of the process, as Im just a bubble guy.


----------



## 420 swede (Feb 12, 2010)

i think i understand it, partialy.
To me it feels like u could lose some yield tho from just overdoing the process with this trick.

How do u do the last part, i mean when u dripped the water of the glass "container" like the one fdd used, u will probably not be able to drip all water away without getting some oil with it...how do u get rith of ALL the water, u heat it until its only pure oil left again or what ?


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 12, 2010)

420 swede said:


> i think i understand it, partialy.
> To me it feels like u could lose some yield tho from just overdoing the process with this trick.
> 
> How do u do the last part, i mean when u dripped the water of the glass "container" like the one fdd used, u will probably not be able to drip all water away without getting some oil with it...how do u get rith of ALL the water, u heat it until its only pure oil left again or what ?


 
if u use cold water when doin this process
u wont lose anything but impurities but yes u will lose a bit but next to nothin filp ur container upside down to get rid of water then re heat it or wait till the couple drops of water dry up 


repeat once more if u like


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 12, 2010)

thx brother i had this old guy from bc teach me we all called him the veteran


----------



## mr.smileyface (Feb 12, 2010)

budder is better


----------



## jberry (Feb 12, 2010)

Such uncalled for BS...

Another round of Hatorade served ice cold, compliments of the house... now drink up and like it or your out of here!!


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 12, 2010)

jberry said:


> Such uncalled for BS...
> 
> Another round of Hatorade served ice cold, compliments of the house... now drink up and like it or your out of here!!


yeah i already told him the rule


----------



## jberry (Feb 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i will hate all day until someone can tell me what this is doing. "oh you see something on the surface of the water" is not going to make me run out and pour water all over my oil.
> 
> http://sci-toys.com/ingredients/isobutane.html
> 
> ...


so maybe the stuff on the surface isn't from the butane?

if you dont want to try it then dont, but why the insults???

maybe it works and maybe it doesnt... but clean pure water isnt going to hurt a thing and it may or may not help removing impurities... do you have anyway of proving you are 100% correct and he is 100% wrong? 

not believing it works or even disproving his theory is one thing, but being insulting to people without being provoked because of the way they spell is a pretty weak in my opinion...


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 12, 2010)

we are all on this site trying to learn from each other whats the point if everyone acted ignorant and didnt lisen or try what other people suggest


----------



## turbo diesel (Feb 13, 2010)

so how do you make the honey or extract is a better term im very curious about this stuff as iv never even herd of it before this thread


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 13, 2010)

turbo diesel said:


> so how do you make the honey or extract is a better term im very curious about this stuff as iv never even herd of it before this thread


which extract the honey oil or the budder both sky rocketing highs


----------



## jberry (Feb 13, 2010)

Seriously? I already told you... you were insulting him because his spelling wasn't up to your standards and you used the word "idiot"... to me that is insulting.

and yes you claimed he was "trippin" implying that his statements werent true...

Do you remember now?





fdd2blk said:


> where exactly did i insult anyone? what did i say?
> 
> proving i'm correct about what? i never claimed anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, i do. and i still stand behind my statements.
> 
> WE could barely understnad what was written. i seriously had to slow down and decipher it. and look, he writes perfect now. so he was trying to impress us with his ghetto text slang. what an idiot.
> 
> ...


 


your a funny guy 

when i wrote that shit i was half alseep nd token on some budder which is stronger then any high u have ever had.

im from bc were the dank makes u pot drunk so get a life nd stop hatin 

i know u have alot of knowledge too share
so instead of hating smoke a fatty chill out nd enjoy life


----------



## jberry (Feb 13, 2010)

well i found it insulting and rude, but i understand your side of it, and if thats how you feel then fair enough... i'm moving on. 

peace.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 13, 2010)

Like I said before. CLEARLY has to much time. I asked my brother over a couple of beers last night. he said it will wash away dust, pistils, and any plant material that gets through. He is old school, and does not partake in these events any longer, and techniques have changed. As Im not sure, is their a filter in those pre-made extractors? no doubt that with 44000 posts you might know your shit, but calling someone an idiot, and telling them to explain themselves (when reason is obvious) over a suggestion... man.. you....forget it. 44000 posts says it all!!!!!!


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> dudes writing started it all. just goes to show you the image you portrait on an online forum is the respect you earn in return.
> 
> 
> he still can't tell me what pouring water over my golden oil is going to remove. called me "ignorant" for not trying it. i notice his insults go unnoticed though.
> ...


 
honey bee extractor aint even that goood 

if u want to talk about honey oil u gonna have to step up u

go the a glass blower and get a extraction device made 

fdd u will forever be a roookie in the books of makin honey oil

funny for some who suppose to know it all ur still makin honey oil
thats the past 
makes some budder 
goof


----------



## 420 swede (Feb 13, 2010)

So if i get this right the water losen up the outer layer of the honey taking away any impureties stuck around/on top of the gold, and u just poor the water away without getting any or close to nothing honey with it bcuz its too solid to be disolved by the water?


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 13, 2010)

exactly bro

hope it u like the diffrence

ull see the layer of impurties better near a light


----------



## dangledo (Feb 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> your typing skills scream "idiot" or "14 year old".


Casts the first stone? 

sorry dude. Cleaning your extract, whatever the method, has been done for decades. waka waka


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 13, 2010)

I have done the "mirror test" with three different kinds of butane that were all recommended for making honey oil... I sprayed a small amount of each into a pyrex pan and left it to evaporate to determine the cleanest butane... While all the odor did dissapear there seemed to be a very very thin layer of something white left over from all the brands I tried... So saying that there is ZERO impurites left from a butane extraction is a bit ignorant I think... So, unless you have access to PURE N-BUTANE, you can expect a SMALL amount of impurities in the oil, IMO! Maybe washing with water removes some of these impurities??? It certainly wont hurt anything and wouldnt take much time either... I actually find it easier to collect the oil with a layer of warm water in the dish after evaporating the butane, it softens the oil and scrapes up easier...
PS... I dont think one would ever have to worry about MOLDY OIL... THC is a anticeptic, how could mold grow on it? It grows on the leaf matter of buds and hash under the right conditions... I dont think it could grow in a 80% thc concentrate... PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG! peace


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> idiot still can't tell me WHY he is doing this.
> 'cause some hippy told me to.
> 
> 
> "what *EXACTLY* is the water removing?"


 
i can tell that you know your wronge
ahahahaha

hows does it feel to have someone teach u something rookie

but im done talkin to you u can say im a idiot but truly you are the dumb one 
friend 


if u ever want to be civil i will be here


----------



## dangledo (Feb 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> idiot still can't tell me WHY he is doing this.
> 'cause some hippy told me to.
> 
> 
> "what *EXACTLY* is the water removing?"



how many ways you need to be told? Impurities is very general, and should explain itself.


----------



## 420 swede (Feb 13, 2010)

oh and btw, i havent seen fdd bitch with ppl that often but some stuff was uncalled for, tho i have to admit the post was kind of incomplete from the beginning. 

Sure if u dont have a camera or energy to take some pics of the process thats fine but u could atleast explained the provess step by step and with some effort to make it a litle easier to understand

Since u felt compelled to write about it in the first place it probably was a subject u knew not many was aware about, instead of just stating something with poor description and without fully back the motives up with some facts can annoy some ppl. It allmost feels like trolling for questions and arguments even if u probably just wanted to share some personal tricks with the public. Next time be more describing of how to do, now u had to do it post by post like 6 times giving u the work of doing it in the end anyway.

now chill down both of u, and no im not trying to get my tounge brown.


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 13, 2010)

READ ME!!!

I have done the "mirror test" with three different kinds of butane that were all recommended for making honey oil... I sprayed a small amount of each into a pyrex pan and left it to evaporate to determine the cleanest butane... While all the odor did dissapear there seemed to be a very very thin layer of something white left over from all the brands I tried... So saying that there is ZERO impurites left from a butane extraction is a bit ignorant I think... So, unless you have access to PURE N-BUTANE, you can expect a SMALL amount of impurities in the oil, IMO! Maybe washing with water removes some of these impurities???


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 13, 2010)

AND.......
I dont think one would ever have to worry about MOLDY OIL... THC is a anticeptic, how could mold grow on it? It grows on the leaf matter of buds and hash under the right conditions... I dont think it could grow in a 80% thc concentrate... PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG! peace


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 13, 2010)

"i would like an explanation as to what is wrong with the "honey-bee butane extractor". other than i'm a rookie because those suck. 

it may help me learn something."

People seem to be using thick glass tube a lot more now days because of the debate on weather or weather not the PVC extractors are leaching any impurites into the oil, even though the honey bees are not supposed to, the idea of glass just sounds cleaner to some... they are more difficult to fashion than PVC extractors though and should be done with THICK TUBING!


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 13, 2010)

repeating because I thought my initial post was overlooked due to its length and my noob status...

AND, not yelling, just bolding the texts that I find important...


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 13, 2010)

And I also posted why I expect it doesnt mold or mildew, but it was my theory on the matter and was asking to be corrected if I was wrong in my assumption...

I personally LOVE the idea of washing something I will be smoking with something I consume daily... after its been dizzolved in something I would NEVER ingest... 

Also, you are completly drenching your thichs in the process of making bubble hash, but if allowed to dry properly, it wont mold either


----------



## sagensour (Feb 13, 2010)

Water is the ultimate solvent. I just wonder whats its removeing and why.I know the how, now I need to know the why?


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 13, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Water is the ultimate solvent. I just wonder whats its removeing and why.I know the how, now I need to know the why?


i could be many things im not sure im no scientist 
i would think it it excess butane or impurities in the butane 

the thin film of stuff on top of the water looks kinda like a oil spill in the ocean 

all i noe its i wont hurt ur oil at all

nd it makes it smoother


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 13, 2010)

First off... none of us have access to absolute zero impurity, pure N-BUTANE... Even though there is a very insignificant amount of impurities in the good butane we have access to, it still ends up in our oil... 

also, honey oil can vary in THC percentage due to a lot of factors...
strain, quality, extraction technique...
this came from CANNABIS CULTURE MAG...
_"One concern is that if you expose the solvent to the cannabis for too long, you'll start to dissolve off not just the THC-laden resins, but also chlorophyll, waxes and other naturally occurring substances that will degrade the oil's potency, color and taste."_

*SO... *theoretically... water could then remove some of these unwanted impurities that end up in our oil after the butane extraction and evaporation are preformed...

I am VERY surprised this is not a commonly practiced step in making honey oil and am very curious as to why it has not been researched more...


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 13, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> First off... none of us have access to absolute zero impurity, pure N-BUTANE... Even though there is a very insignificant amount of impurities in the good butane we have access to, it still ends up in our oil...
> 
> also, honey oil can vary in THC percentage due to a lot of factors...
> strain, quality, extraction technique...
> ...


 
it has it just old school

nd fdd isnt down to learn from me cuz i guess my staus isnot good enough for him lol

but anywho i hope u try it out and enjoy the smoothness


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 13, 2010)

mr.budder said:


> it has it just old school
> 
> nd fdd isnt down to learn from me cuz i guess my staus isnot good enough for him lol
> 
> but anywho i hope u try it out and enjoy the smoothness


 


hook some rep this shit is gold lol


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah just fucken try it 
it cant hurt nothing
its plain water
send the pour off to a lab if you must really know what it is


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 13, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> yeah just fucken try it
> it cant hurt nothing
> its plain water
> send the pour off to a lab if you must really know what it is


what do u think did u see the film on top of the water

nd do u find it any cleaner


----------



## dangledo (Feb 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> impurities in the butane?
> impurities from the plant?
> impurities that collected as it dried?
> 
> ...


with out me explaining general further... you did. So yes, exactly all of the above. Although methods have changed over the years. There are still many o' methods of "refining" anyone's extract. As there are trichs that dont produce thc, or other cannabinoids. Yes... tricomes are present on all sorts of non mj related plants, and in mj plants, that are also water soluable.*at a boiling point. I am positive you know this. You will possibly point out any run-ons or grammatical errors as well. so I wont any write condescending comments. lol
Without knowing jack shit about this, and reading, this is possilby another reason. as this is for iso extract. And I wont explain myself...lol bully mod


----------



## dangledo (Feb 14, 2010)

seeing your pipes, id rather go with manufactured.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 14, 2010)

your the pot calling the kettle black. over and over. hypocrite.


----------



## jberry (Feb 14, 2010)

whooomp there it is !

you gotta just laugh at life sometimes


----------



## dangledo (Feb 14, 2010)

lol, since you decided you were wrong? Everyone take note by looking at his bully comments to mrbudder in his profile. Calling him an idiot didnt get you an infraction. So what does that make you once again? Slandering people with condescending comments? I will post your hypocrisy.


----------



## Secret Jardin (Feb 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i should write up a new tutorial. i have one in faqs but it's outdated and i do it a little different now.



That would be great! 
Please do this if you get some free time on your hands.
Thanks Fdd!


----------



## gogrow (Feb 14, 2010)

gotta back fdd here.... as far as extractions go (such as "essential oil" extractions), methods such as this (the butane) are at the forefront of the technology in the field.... the only "purer" thing you could conceive to extract with would be pure CO2, which requires a load of upwards of 5times that of propane or butane.... that coupled with the very low boiling point (evaporation) of butane and propane, make them an extremely effective method of extraction for the home user...... 

I've been damn interested in this "budder" since in first heard about it on here over a year ago...... but i've made honey oil via butane extraction on a few occasions..... some as ghetto as out of a plastic pop bottle.... and yet NO ONE CAN/WILL explain what the hell makes this "budder" so much "better"..... and this is the first time i've seen anyone attempt to explain what makes it different.....

until you present some VALID, SCIENTIFIC evidence, I have to say that you are full of shit.


----------



## burninjay (Feb 14, 2010)

The budder shit has me laughing. Says oil is like 80% thc, and this budder is 99%thc. For some reason I don't feel like fretting over some super secret method that makes some proptietary form of smoke that's only available in BC for some outlandish price. 

I think I'm ok taking the extra .2375 of a hit of honey oil, and not thinking about this ever again.


----------



## jberry (Feb 14, 2010)

yea 99% pure would be totally lame for sure


----------



## burninjay (Feb 14, 2010)

jberry said:


> yea 99% pure would be totally lame for sure


No dude, that would be awesome. What is lame is that the 99% pure smoke is being held over our heads tauntingly. What I'm saying is I'm content with 80% until the douchebags stop trying to keep secrets.


----------



## inval (Feb 14, 2010)

Purifying the oil alcohol extract of marijuana:

The alcohol extract of marijuana contains water soluble terpenes and other impurities. To get rid of them and create pure "honey oil", combine equal amounts of the extract with distilled water containing approximately 60 ml/liter of potassium hydroxide in a columnar separatory tube preferably with a stopcock on the bottom. Shake the mixture vigorously. The green terpenes and impurities will be separate into the water layer which will sink to the bottom of the tube. Use the stopcock to discard the water layer. Save the alcohol honey colored layer and drive off the solvent to dry it.


----------



## jberry (Feb 14, 2010)

burninjay said:


> No dude, that would be awesome. What is lame is that the 99% pure smoke is being held over our heads tauntingly. What I'm saying is I'm content with 80% until the douchebags stop trying to keep secrets.


i gotcha, and im with you as far as HO already being super good as is... 
but other people besides the shop in BC must have learned how to make budder by now and i think that mr.budder was hinting that he has the knowledge to make this so called "budder".


----------



## inval (Feb 14, 2010)

inval said:


> Purifying the oil alcohol extract of marijuana:
> 
> The alcohol extract of marijuana contains water soluble terpenes and other impurities. To get rid of them and create pure "honey oil", combine equal amounts of the extract with distilled water containing approximately 60 ml/liter of potassium hydroxide in a columnar separatory tube preferably with a stopcock on the bottom. Shake the mixture vigorously. The green terpenes and impurities will be separate into the water layer which will sink to the bottom of the tube. Use the stopcock to discard the water layer. Save the alcohol honey colored layer and drive off the solvent to dry it.


Of course this works with any solvent extract: alcohol, acetone, petroleum ether. And of course butane is too volatile to use this method.


----------



## dodangle (Feb 14, 2010)

EVERYONE- read mrbudders profile and see the comments left by fdd.
This guy was so infuriated, by my truthful comments, that he banned me. vindictive to say the least.
You can run every time you get your toes stepped on, but it only makes you trip.
Ive had 5 +reps and 7 pms agreeing with me, not about oil, but about you being a hypocrite. Pushing people around, then crying like a little girl when you get pushed down is not a good behavior. you need to over come that. Its a week emotion. 
As for this.... this is old. Some are in the know, some are not. REP to BUDDER!!!!!





*Budder churning*
"Cannabinoids are tricky substances. In the cannabis plant, they exist in an "acid" form that has no effect on humans.
Internally, the plant uses one cannabinoid as a precursor to another. Externally, cannabinoids altered by temperature, light or other factors can molecularly mutate into different, possibly more or less effective cannabinoids.
Cannabinoids have to be heated or otherwise altered so they will produce psychoactive effects in humans. Depending on how plants are processed and ingested, individual cannabinoids can exist in different chemical forms, and can interact with each other to produce a wide range of effects.
Solvent extraction involves combining cannabis with alcohol, ethanol, acetone, chloroform, butane or other solvents that extract cannabinoids and other byproducts from raw marijuana. Then, the solvent, byproducts and cannabinoids are separated and further manipulated. The goal is to create a finished material that only contains essential cannabinoids, especially THC.
The processing of cannabis into concentrate often involves multiple steps, but at minimum the manufacturer must use temperature controls and/or "wash" the cannabinoid-solvent mixture to remove solvent and other impurities. Products containing traces of solvent cause negative health effects, and can be detected by testing, taste, and odor. The degree to which solvents are absent is a key factor in judging the quality of a cannabis extract.
The details of solvent extraction are voluminous and complex. The process usually involves heat, volatile chemicals, lab equipment, meticulous record keeping, safety vigilance, and patience. Careless or inexperienced experimenters have been injured or killed when their labs blew up or caught fire."


----------



## Secret Jardin (Feb 14, 2010)

That is a conversation between Mr.Budder and Fdd. He did not just 
Go to that guys profile and start talking shit. Anyway, I know it may seem 
like Fdd is coming across as a jerk or whatever, But guess what he can, He is a mod, He can do whatever he likes. You think your the first person to try and sully his rep? He may be crass at times but more often than not he is extremely helpful. The step by step tuts Fdd puts on this site are great.


----------



## 420 swede (Feb 14, 2010)

gogrow said:


> gotta back fdd here.... as far as extractions go (such as "essential oil" extractions), methods such as this (the butane) are at the forefront of the technology in the field.... the only "purer" thing you could conceive to extract with would be pure CO2, which requires a load of upwards of 5times that of propane or butane.... that coupled with the very low boiling point (evaporation) of butane and propane, make them an extremely effective method of extraction for the home user......
> 
> I've been damn interested in this "budder" since in first heard about it on here over a year ago...... but i've made honey oil via butane extraction on a few occasions..... some as ghetto as out of a plastic pop bottle.... and yet NO ONE CAN/WILL explain what the hell makes this "budder" so much "better"..... and this is the first time i've seen anyone attempt to explain what makes it different.....
> 
> until you present some VALID, SCIENTIFIC evidence, I have to say that you are full of shit.


If u want a guide to make budder check a danish guy out on youtube named "hashbean420" he is posting videos every now and then and some of his old ones is about various methods of getting budder, kief, oil and similar stuff out of MJ, they should still be on his profile unless they removed them due to his background music interfearing with copyright laws, i dunno which but some of them got removed.

oh and he talks english, dont worry =)


----------



## RickWhite (Feb 14, 2010)

I had to skip a few pages and jump to the end on this one.

What the OP is trying to do, or thinking he is doing is separating any potential polar substances from his non-polar oil.

The principle behind an oil extraction is that butane being a non-polar solvent is very good at dissolving non-polar substances (THC laden plant oils). And since there is no polar solvent like water involved, one should not have any polar substances in their extracted oil. Isopropyl is both polar and non-polar, plus often mixed with water. If one does an Isopropyl extraction they might want to do a final separation to get an oil that is more pure.

The best way to do this is to put your oil in water hot enough to melt it, put it in a jar and stir trying not to make it stick to the jar. Then allow water to cool until oil hardens and can be removed.

Now, it is possible that the extraction removes some finely powdered plant matter or the like. And it is possible that some water soluble substances are extracted simply by the mechanical action of your extraction. But this should be minute if you are extracting carefully using the right screen and so forth. Impurities in the butane are unlikely to be washed away because they are likely non-polar like the butane it self. Residue on a mirror is quite likely dust fro the air that attaches to the liquid and then deposits on the mirror. If it was an impurity of the butane it would likely be an oil of some type. Even a drop of distilled water placed on a mirror will leave a white spot.

Anyway, there could be something to this washing step but I would be surprised if it accomplished much over and above a well done extraction.

P.S. I think the OP will get a lot further in life spending more time learning how to communicate effectively and less time making honey oil. If you act ignorant, people will treat you that way, and if you do not demonstrate that you have respect for your self, you should not expect others to respect you.


----------



## inval (Feb 14, 2010)

If you clean the extract carefully, you will end up with virtually the same product whether you use alcohol, acetone, butane or any good solvent.


----------



## rubberguard (Feb 14, 2010)

Im canadian living now in california for some time, Cali scene destroys anything Canada has going. I love the fact Budder blew up over in canada and was probably widely popularized over there before California even. Yes the shit existed but it was just on the low and people kept it as head smoke. 

Now you can find budder in alot of clubs in Cali , i make a shit ton of it. 

Im about to brak down 2 and half zones of some outdoor sourd D and see what i get. I have never washed it like such , i will possibly try it today as i know the water cant hurt anything.


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 14, 2010)

Everyone keeps asking whats to gain by washing with water? 
When the better question is, whats to lose?

Dont knock it before you rock it friends!


----------



## gogrow (Feb 14, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> Everyone keeps asking whats to gain by washing with water?
> When the better question is, whats to lose?
> 
> Dont knock it before you rock it friends!



because there is really NO reason to wash butane extracted honey oil..... enjoy my next post


----------



## gogrow (Feb 14, 2010)

this is from a company called eden labs.... you can read it in its entirety here...
http://www.edenlabs.org/supercritical_extraction.html\

Ethyl Alcohol or Ethanol- The majority of extracts are made with ethanol and it is the most widely accepted method in use. There are many ways of extracting with alcohol but high pressure is the best. It is faster, does a more thorough job and requires less alcohol per volume of herb than other methods. It is a good idea to purchase vacuum distillation equipment with your high pressure alcohol extractor so that you can remove alcohol from the extract. High pressure alcohol equipment can also utilize compressed water which is very effective in many cases.

*Propane- There is a little known school of thought in the natural products industry which believes that propane is the ultimate solvent for extracting botanicals. Eden Labs has tested this theory thoroughly and we have come to the conclusion that there is something to it. Although propane cannot be as widely manipulated through temp. and pressure as CO2, it produces very similar results, sometimes better. It has an amazingly small loading ratio 1-4 volumes and it can be recovered quickly. This means much faster production times. It leaves no toxic residues and it is an all natural, organic solvent. The material data safety sheet, MSDS, says it is harmless except for the fact that is flammable. Because it works at relatively low pressures, 80-150 psi, the technology costs much less than a full supercritical CO2 system and can be very competitive in terms of quality and speed of production.

The downsides to propane is that it is highly flammable so precautions such as sparkless rooms with powerful ventilation are a must. The fact that is is not widely understood or accepted can also be an issue.

Butane/IsoButane- In some cases where propane doesn't do the job, butane works better. It has all the pros and cons of propane and requires identical equipment for utilization.*

Dimethyl Ether- This is the ultimate extraction solvent. It strips everything out of plant material almost instantly. All of the same equipment and precautions as propane should be used as it is also highly flammable. Has a vapor pressure slightly above propane.

R134a and other refrigerant gases- There has been a lot of talk in recent years about using R134a and related gases in natural product isolation. Our experience has shown that R134a has similar extraction properties to low pressure CO2. It works better than anything for isolating fragrance and perfume essences.

The downsides are that it becomes highly toxic if overheated and there a number of conflicting patent and intellectual property claims regarding its use.

emphasis on the bold and underlined parts...... there is no need to wash it


----------



## cali-high (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey fdd 

i feel as their is not much to gain from water washing and im siding with fdd.


i just made 10g's of honey oil my self  yum so tasty


i use vector oil seem like some excellent butane


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 14, 2010)

bubble hash has a LOT more plant matter and other impurities other than THC which will lead to mold under the right conditions... Im thinking the high THC content of oil would totally prevent anything funky from growing... but maybe im wrong... But personally I have used warm water poured directly on my oil for years to make for an easier collection and have never had ANY go bad... but maybe I just smoke it to fast....haha...


----------



## jberry (Feb 14, 2010)

there is nothing to lose, i have done it for over a decade and never had anything but good experiences... anyone who has tried it knows a quick wash with water will never make the oil mold... ive never even heard of moldy oil, has anyone else? not Bubble but Honey Oil.

but i do agree that the difference between rinsed oil and unrinsed oil is going to be minimum so if u dont want to try it then dont, but i know from experience that the oil wont mold.


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 14, 2010)

_"__there is nothing to lose, i have done it for over a decade and never had anything but good experiences... anyone who has tried it knows a quick wash with water will never make the oil mold... ive never even heard of moldy oil, has anyone else? not Bubble but Honey Oil.

but i do agree that the difference between rinsed oil and unrinsed oil is going to be minimum so if u dont want to try it then dont, but i know from experience that the oil wont mold."_ -jberry

Exactly what I thought... water and oil dont mix... water and plant matter do


----------



## gogrow (Feb 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm 43, been smoking since i was 18, i have never heard of rinsing my oil. so, ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone on the other side of the fence seem to be ignoring the scientific/chemistry aspect of the subject..... 


propane and butane are great solvents, that BOIL at room temp., and are completely safe, and dont strip out plant matter such as chlorophyll.... you people have yet to present qualitative evidence as to what/why you are "washing out"...... all you can say is "dont knock it if you havent tried it"..... 
its one of those odd parts of chemistry, that can be done by anyone at home, but at the same time, is advanced chemistry..... 

in summation, I guess what i'm saying is how much more can you improve, practically, and at home, super-critical fluid extraction??


----------



## jberry (Feb 14, 2010)

gogrow said:


> everyone on the other side of the fence seem to be ignoring the scientific/chemistry aspect of the subject.....
> 
> 
> propane and butane are great solvents, that BOIL at room temp., and are completely safe, and dont strip out plant matter such as chlorophyll.... you people have yet to present qualitative evidence as to what/why you are "washing out"...... all you can say is "dont knock it if you havent tried it".....
> ...



"and dont strip out plant matter such as chlorophyll"
what is your source of information for such a statement?

it may not be in a lab but why dont you try running butane through the same batch over and over again and then tell me how it tastes okay?? it will definitely strip other stuff out

and how is youir side of the fence being scientific?? by saying im older and have more posts?

please teach me all the scientific facts you know about this subject!!


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 14, 2010)

_"have your honey oil hard by placing it in the freezer for 10-20 min for the best result have your water as pure as possible boiling, filtering and leaving it out for 24 hour will all better the result now use the water which u have perpared nd pour onto the oil swishing it back and forth u with see a very thin layer raise to the top of the water which would be the waste get rid of it nd do it one more time then re cook ur oil for smooth perfection" -mr.budder_

I have never even tried this posted method of rinsing multiple times... I have just used warm water in the oil dish in the past beacause I felt it made collection easier... This topic just interested me because I never really thought of it as "rinsing" my oil but liked the idea of it... No matter how clean these solvents are they still scare me... and water does not...

_ "isn't terpene responsible for a lot of the smells and flavors? __http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terpene__ why would i want to remove that?" -fdd2blk
_
This is an excellant point too... I guess the only way to tell would be to experiment on the SAME batch of oil and decide for yourself...
im gonna do it this week sometime and post results... it would be cool if someone else was willing to give it a shot too so we could have a better idea of how this works...


----------



## gogrow (Feb 14, 2010)

jberry said:


> "and dont strip out plant matter such as chlorophyll"
> what is your source of information for such a statement?
> 
> it may not be in a lab but why dont you try running butane through the same batch over and over again and then tell me how it tastes okay?? it will definitely strip other stuff out
> ...



go dig through my posts on this matter..... I presented scientific information, with links and such if you would like/have the ability to read/understand such materials ...... nobody else has presented ANYTHING besides personal opinion/"experience" for the other "side of the fence"...... come back with an argument and we can have a debate.


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 14, 2010)

[youtube]AKFLYA3LRKc[/youtube][youtube]zcaLGxk_m9c[/youtube]


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 14, 2010)

_it may not be in a lab but why dont you try running butane through the same batch over and over again and then tell me how it tastes okay?? it will definitely strip other stuff out -jberry_

Exactly... thats why there is a bud/butane ratio... so you dont start pulling unwanted crap... and who is to say that our 80% THC oil doesnt have any of this other crap in the other 20% even when following the correct bud/butane ratio?


----------



## jberry (Feb 14, 2010)

yes i made a statement about my experiences but never claimed it to be scientific... i was just curious why he thought one side of the fence was taking a scientific approach and the other side was not?? i dont see that anywhere... someone show me.


----------



## jberry (Feb 14, 2010)

"i let my oil DRY for a week or two. NO purging, heating, boiling, rinsing. "

i roll the same exact way, im all about the cure and letting turn into a much easier to handle powder product, but i usually give a quick rinse IF i have the distilled water, if i dont then i dont worry about it... both ways taste great... im just saying that rinsing doesnt hurt a thing (in my experience) and perhaps there is something to it.


----------



## tical916 (Feb 14, 2010)

jberry said:


> yes i made a statement about my experiences but never claimed it to be scientific... i was just curious why he thought one side of the fence was taking a scientific approach and the other side was not?? i dont see that anywhere... someone show me.


The water trick seems like a waste. A lot of us aren't trying to do something with gallons of trimmings. I couldn't see how that could improve purity at all.


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 14, 2010)

Check out this guys....... http://forums.mycotopia.net/grassroots/63232-bho-butane-honey-oil.html

Great info on butane and cleaning oil with water there 
Dont think he is using butane so im sure he has a lot more nasties to get rid of but im still not sold that butane extracts ONLY the good stuff and zero impurities so washing with water still sounds benificial to me... but to each thier own... but seriously do yourself a favor and look at his oil


----------



## redi jedi (Feb 14, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> Exactly... thats why there is a bud/butane ratio...



What is this ratio?


----------



## redi jedi (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone know what the ratio of bud to butane should be?....a general rule of thumb?

Also...does anyone use carbon steel pipe for their extractor?


----------



## RickWhite (Feb 14, 2010)

gogrow said:


> go dig through my posts on this matter..... I presented scientific information, with links and such if you would like/have the ability to read/understand such materials ...... nobody else has presented ANYTHING besides personal opinion/"experience" for the other "side of the fence"...... come back with an argument and we can have a debate.


I explained the science of oil extraction using solvents a few pages back. Evidently when people hear science they just skip to the next post.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 14, 2010)

i dont think water is a good idea on ur oil it may wash somthing off, but how do u know 100% sure that it is somthing bad ur washing away, it could be good. and also i would think the water would degrade, and lose a lil bit of yeild to the oil, and take longer to dry. what u see in your pan on top of the water is prob just some old dust particales in the pan u used or somthin,


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 14, 2010)

redi jedi said:


> Anyone know what the ratio of bud to butane should be?....a general rule of thumb?
> 
> Also...does anyone use carbon steel pipe for their extractor?


one can of 3ooml for 10 grams bud to 15grams shake


----------



## redi jedi (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok...now, how many grams of trim to fill a "fiver" a 5ml vial. It measures 1-1/4" tall by 1/2" dia.


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 15, 2010)

redi jedi said:


> Ok...now, how many grams of trim to fill a "fiver" a 5ml vial. It measures 1-1/4" tall by 1/2" dia.



depends on ur bud or shakes quality


----------



## RickWhite (Feb 15, 2010)

The main reason not to wash your oil is because every chemical process and filtering proceedure causes end product to be lost. Another reason is that it makes little sense after a butane extraction.

A far better plan is just to use a well constructed extractor with the right screen.


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 15, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> The main reason not to wash your oil is because every chemical process and filtering proceedure causes end product to be lost. Another reason is that it makes little sense after a butane extraction.
> 
> A far better plan is just to use a well constructed extractor with the right screen.


have u tryed cuz i make at least 20 grams of oil every week not inculdin budder 

nd i know u dont lose shit all


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 15, 2010)

i still say ur losing on your yeild, and red jedi where u get that vial i cant find them anywhere, all the smoke shops dont sell them cuz they are used heavily around here with coke


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 15, 2010)

"i still say ur losing on your yeild" -mcpurple

actually that would be the point... your attempting to wash away any impurities that may be in your oil... or residues that are left from the butane... in attempt to end up with a cleaner oil... the loss wouldnt even be noticible with how clean honey oil already is, and since no one can really say WHY NOT? to do it, I think its a great idea.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 15, 2010)

well since nobody can really say WHY to do it either, and HOW do u know it is washing away just impurities, and how do u know it isnt washing somthing good out. U DONT. im just sayin i would do this to my hash oil, ever unless it is proven, to work, witch i dont really think it does, but im not sayin others shouldnt do it. but i wont. mine taste just fine the way it is,


----------



## RickWhite (Feb 15, 2010)

Do you guys really think that everyone here is just guessing?

I had 5 semesters of majors level chemistry in college with two being organic. I was formally trained in all the techniques, procedures and theories behind extracting and purifying plant oils. I explained the concepts involved a few pages back.

The main concept is that there are polar and non-polar substances and that each dissolves in it's own type. Some solvents like Isopropyl dissolve both, while ones like Butane only dissolve non-polar. Water, is a polar solvent.

Butane, strips out the THC ladened oil and waxes leaving behind chlorophyll and other stuff. Once this boils off, which it does at very low temps, you have very pure oil - unless you are spilling junk into it.

If there was polar material, one could wash and re-seperate the oil from the water. But, to do this effectively, you would have to warm the oil to get it to properly interact with the water. In doing this, the stuff will get all over making a gooey mess. Just putting a chunk of hard oil in water is pointless as is flushing water over the top. If you are doing anything, it is likely that you are floating off some of the oil and / or waxes that may contain THC.

But the point is, if done well, there is nothing in a butane extraction that can benefit from a water bath. If you are seeing a benefit, you should probably invest in better extraction equipment that doesn't let garbage sneak by.

P.S. In all of my lab reports in college (where we did this stuff in a lab) we had to account for the percentage of product lost. It is a given fact that each step increases loss. Our reports would include the difference in actual vs theoretical yield and the percentage of loss from the process. This was standard for every report.


----------



## jberry (Feb 15, 2010)

rick, i believe that you know your stuff and im not trying to be confrontational, i would just like to ask you what your opinion is on this statement?:

"The processing of cannabis into concentrate often involves multiple steps, but at minimum the manufacturer must use temperature controls and/or "wash" the cannabinoid-solvent mixture to remove solvent and other impurities. 



Products containing traces of solvent cause negative health effects, and can be detected by testing, taste, and odor. The degree to which solvents are absent is a key factor in judging the quality of a cannabis extract.
The details of solvent extraction are voluminous and complex. The process usually involves heat, volatile chemicals, lab equipment, meticulous record keeping, safety vigilance, and patience." http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/3589.html

thanks for your help... 

and what is your opinion about the different grades of butane?... it seems that getting a more filtered butane is worthless if all the impurities will boil off at low temps? I have been getting 5X filtered instead of a cheaper less filtered butane, what do you think?

again thanks for your time.


----------



## RickWhite (Feb 16, 2010)

jberry said:


> rick, i believe that you know your stuff and im not trying to be confrontational, i would just like to ask you what your opinion is on this statement?:
> 
> "The processing of cannabis into concentrate often involves multiple steps, but at minimum the manufacturer must use temperature controls and/or "wash" the cannabinoid-solvent mixture to remove solvent and other impurities.
> 
> ...


That is the beauty of Butane extraction. Highly purified Butane is a top notch solvent that boils off at a very low temperature so you can rest assured that there is no residual Butane just from leaving it sit over night.

If you use dirty Butane, it will likely contain less volatile oils dissolved in it. It would be these oils that would be left behind and there would be no easy way of getting rid of them.

If one does an extraction with Isopropyl, they might want to let it dry and then give it a gentle boil in water to try to wash the chlorophyll from the oil. This is because the Iso will also pull out polar substances like chlorophyll.

Really, the deal is this. If you want, you can learn organic chemistry and understand how various solvents work and how to perform separations, or you can skip all that stuff and just get a good Butane extraction rig and clean Butane and not worry about it.

In the end it is all based on the concept that oil and water don't mix.


----------



## jberry (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks for your input rick... what type of rig and butane are you using?


----------



## FREEROLL (Mar 2, 2010)

I have tried making the Butane Honey Oil and produced some really fine stuff. I also smoked the Honey Oil from the 1970's. BHO is nothing like the OG Honey Oil. Honey Oil was sold in small cork topped clear glass vials for $20 in Cali throughout the 70's and was pretty much gone by the mid 80's. It was fairly runny stuff at room temperature. It's viscosity was really like thick honey. BHO does not run at all. It should be called Honey GOOP... I recall the flavor and EXPANDO power of the old oil to be much more desirable than BHO. Also we smoked it in glass pipes that had a very thin bowl where you placed a drop of oil in with a pin dipped in the oil. You heated the bottom of the bowl with a lighter and touched the pin inside of it. The oil on the pin would melt down into the bowl and immediately turn into white smoke. There was almost no residue in the bowl afterwards. Just a small white spot. The oil was very easy to use on rolling papers too. This is the shit you are all missing out on. If someone out there who made this stuff in the 70's is still alive, or if anybody else knows what process was used to make this *I** NEED TO KNOW HOW TO MAKE THIS SHIT!!!* It really is the bomb and alot of people would totally love it. I feel like buying a billboard and put this blog on it!!! SERIOUSLY


----------



## MR.Budder (Mar 2, 2010)

FREEROLL said:


> I have tried making the Butane Honey Oil and produced some really fine stuff. I also smoked the Honey Oil from the 1970's. BHO is nothing like the OG Honey Oil. Honey Oil was sold in small cork topped clear glass vials for $20 in Cali throughout the 70's and was pretty much gone by the mid 80's. It was fairly runny stuff at room temperature. It's viscosity was really like thick honey. BHO does not run at all. It should be called Honey GOOP... I recall the flavor and EXPANDO power of the old oil to be much more desirable than BHO. Also we smoked it in glass pipes that had a very thin bowl where you placed a drop of oil in with a pin dipped in the oil. You heated the bottom of the bowl with a
> 
> 
> lighter and touched the pin inside of it. The oil on the pin would melt down into the bowl and immediately turn into white smoke. There was almost no residue in the bowl afterwards. Just a small white spot. The oil was very easy to use on rolling papers too. This is the shit you are all missing out on. If someone out there who made this stuff in the 70's is still alive, or if anybody else knows what process was used to make this *I** NEED TO KNOW HOW TO MAKE THIS SHIT!!!* It really is the bomb and alot of people would totally love it. I feel like buying a billboard and put this blog on it!!! SERIOUSLY


 
just add iso 99% nd cook it
if u want it to be runny

or 
you can use ce cold iso 99% or pure hexane hav shake in a coffee filter run it thro dont let it sit and just run it thro so its not green but golden



have shake


----------



## RickWhite (Mar 3, 2010)

FREEROLL said:


> I have tried making the Butane Honey Oil and produced some really fine stuff. I also smoked the Honey Oil from the 1970's. BHO is nothing like the OG Honey Oil. Honey Oil was sold in small cork topped clear glass vials for $20 in Cali throughout the 70's and was pretty much gone by the mid 80's. It was fairly runny stuff at room temperature. It's viscosity was really like thick honey. BHO does not run at all. It should be called Honey GOOP... I recall the flavor and EXPANDO power of the old oil to be much more desirable than BHO. Also we smoked it in glass pipes that had a very thin bowl where you placed a drop of oil in with a pin dipped in the oil. You heated the bottom of the bowl with a lighter and touched the pin inside of it. The oil on the pin would melt down into the bowl and immediately turn into white smoke. There was almost no residue in the bowl afterwards. Just a small white spot. The oil was very easy to use on rolling papers too. This is the shit you are all missing out on. If someone out there who made this stuff in the 70's is still alive, or if anybody else knows what process was used to make this *I** NEED TO KNOW HOW TO MAKE THIS SHIT!!!* It really is the bomb and alot of people would totally love it. I feel like buying a billboard and put this blog on it!!! SERIOUSLY


I have seen that runny oil. I'm not sure what the difference is but I would imagine it ha something to do with the presence or absence of other substances such as waxes that alter the consistency.

If you want to do an old school extraction you will need some lab equipment and need to know the proper safety procedures. Without this, you run the risk of death or serious injury.

An old school extraction would involve refluxing bud in a reflux apparatus using ether for about an hour. Then you filter out your plant material and distill of your ether until you are dealing with a small quantity. Then, under a hood you would gently boil off the remaining ether.

Ether is outrageously flammable so you really have to know what you are doing.

Another method is simply to put bud in Isopropyl in a jar, shake it and pour it into a tray. The colder the whole thing is the more pure your oil will be but the hotter it is the better the iso will strip out the oils. Colder gives honey oil - warmer gives green oil.

Personally, I don't know why you would want to go back wards. The solid BHO is more pure and easier to handle and smoke, plus far easier to make.

Here is a good link

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=31950


----------



## tehnick (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to share some information basically on how I make my own oil. I have a tempered glass extractor tube, as well as a tempered glass bowl for catching the extraction. I use 4X or 5X refined butane, generally Vector or Colibri. I use the tempered glass so I can stick the bowl in near boiling water after the temperature of the glass has leveled off to purge the rest of the butane from the oil. You can also put the Pyrex bowl in a hot oil bath of 225 degrees for even faster purging of the butane since the oil won't boil at that temperature.

Now, the biggest difference I have seen with my method and others' is an extra step that I take that was shown to me from an old school medical grower that makes BHO for cancer patients. I pulverize my trim and bud with a food processor and then bake it at 200 degrees for about 30 minutes while stirring the plant material. This will get rid of the terpenoids, decarboxylate the THC acid, and make the THC psychoactive. Once that process is finished I just extract as usual. I make it psychoactive for those who don't want to smoke it and want to place a dab under the tongue.

I have never seen a need to wash away anything with water. Has anyone ever stopped to think about the different chemicals they are inhaling once butane has combusted while smoking a bowl? I've never seen washing the oil with water as a necessity. I do make sure that when I am done purging out the butane I place the oil in it's storage container before it thickens up. You can toss the extractor bowl in the freezer to get the rest that didn't drip out once it freezes and later place it in the container. It should come right off and crack to pieces when pressure is applied to it. Keep in the fridge to keep it gelled up and thick.


----------



## FREEROLL (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks MB and RW...


----------



## robb1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hopefully someone can help me out. I'm just did a run with the rest of the butane I have, and won't have access to any more for a few weeks. I have a decent amount of bho, but there is still quite a bit of thc on the buds. What can I do with these buds? Would it be OK to make some butter or "budder" with it? I was thinking about dry sieving it, but if there is any butane left, I'd rather try to "cook" it out, since butane evaporates/boils at a really low temp. Anyone have any opinions...or experience working with bho'd weed? I know there is still thc, I looked under a microscope!!! What should I do?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2010)

robb1 said:


> Hopefully someone can help me out. I'm just did a run with the rest of the butane I have, and won't have access to any more for a few weeks. I have a decent amount of bho, but there is still quite a bit of thc on the buds. What can I do with these buds? Would it be OK to make some butter or "budder" with it? I was thinking about dry sieving it, but if there is any butane left, I'd rather try to "cook" it out, since butane evaporates/boils at a really low temp. Anyone have any opinions...or experience working with bho'd weed? I know there is still thc, I looked under a microscope!!! What should I do?





i think, ...

once it gets hit with butane it all gets glazed over with a thin layer of hardened oil. unless you use enough butane to get it all. once it has become glazed like this i think it is hard to remove, even using more butane. i have sprayed fresh butane over hardened oil and it doesn't always soften back up, unless smashed. 

maybe try cooking with it. a slow simmer may help.


----------



## robb1 (Apr 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i think, ...
> 
> once it gets hit with butane it all gets glazed over with a thin layer of hardened oil. unless you use enough butane to get it all. once it has become glazed like this i think it is hard to remove, even using more butane. i have sprayed fresh butane over hardened oil and it doesn't always soften back up, unless smashed.
> 
> maybe try cooking with it. a slow simmer may help.


Thanks for your help. I'm glad we're on the same page. I didn't realize it, but your right! my buds are glazed with oil. Would you agree that cooking with it should "cook" away any butane impurities? The butane that I used has the "ZERO IMPURITIES" label. I'd hate to make a batch of budder that has any sort of butane/impurities in it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2010)

robb1 said:


> Thanks for your help. I'm glad we're on the same page. I didn't realize it, but your right! my buds are glazed with oil. Would you agree that cooking with it should "cook" away any butane impurities? The butane that I used has the "ZERO IMPURITIES" label. I'd hate to make a batch of budder that has any sort of butane/impurities in it.


butane evaporates pretty fast. it should be fine.


----------



## RickWhite (Apr 7, 2010)

If you want to cook with oil, just use the strongest booze you can find to extract - Ever Clear or some 151.

Put your weed and ethanol in a suitable jar in the microwave and bring to a light boil - lid off of course. Then evaporate off most of the ethanol. What you have left can be mixed into any oil bases stuff you use to cook with such as butter, vegetable oil, etc. When you cook, the heat will drive off any remaining ethanol and you will be assured a 100% toxin free product.

For larger projects, it might me good to buy a distillation setup from ebay so you can reclaim your ethanol.


----------



## anhedonia (Apr 8, 2010)

Ethyl mercapetin (sp?) Ive read is what contaminates bho and makes it unsuitable for smoking. Eating it could be different I guess because your not changing the compound by combustion. I still make it because its potent and easy to make yet dangerous. I really dont like that. But if I were making full melt ice hash or dry sift I wouldn't touch the stuff period.


----------

